# Okay Ya'll asked for a Deer Hunting Story here goes!



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

*One afternoon I was Piddling around the house Working on a Chicken Coop for Lisa and Dallas my son was helping me out. It was getting on close to time to get ready to go Up to our North 40 property we call it. I mentioned to Dallas that I was winding up what I was doing and would be getting ready to Leave and go hunting shortly if he was going he needed to get his stuff ready to go. Well I was working and looked around he was Gone! I got through with what i was trying to get done, I went inside I asked Lisa where Dallas was she said she didn't know. Well in about 2 or 3 Min or so Dallas Came out from the Pool room bathroom With Nothin but a towel On! (No Modesty in that one LOL) I asked him, Boy What Are You Doing? To Which He Replies " Dad you told me to get ready to go Hunting so I washed my hair 3 times with your Scent Free Shampoo and Washed with the Scent Free Bar soap 3 time them deer aint gonna smell me this evening!*

*We get to the North Forty with much discussion about Who was hunting Where Dallas Finally Chooses the Stand he Always hunts, Lisa and I head on toward the Backside. On my way across a creek crossing before i got to my stand two deer took off toward Lisa so I text her and told her to watch out for them.*

*I had gotten to the stand which May be a hundred yards up the hill and just getting sat down and I hear a shot! I text Lisa it was not her so I said I would go make sure Dallas hadn't accidently fired his gun and Make Sure he was OK. Now he has been hunting with me since he was Five Months old and is a better Woodsmen than Most Grown men. But just to be safe I decided I needed to check on him (he had forgotten his Phone otherwise I could have just sent him a txt too.)*

*I take the 400 yard or so trek over close to his stand and Whistled at him and He Whistled back to let me know he knew I was coming.*

*I get up close I asked if he got it he said " Yessir Just like you always Taught me! Shut up Dad there is one in the Plot! I asked him What about this one Right behind the Stand? There were 2 deer Standing there watching us one within 10 yards and one about 20 yards away!*

*Well finally after the deer left he eased down and we go to try and Track the doe he shot. At first we Could Find No Blood AT ALL, it took us about 20 or so min but I finally found One Tiny Speck of Blood! The thicket she ran in to was Plantation Pine Thick as Dog hair! Well I Thought I have got to find this Deer He is a good shot and I was Confident he made a good one. After about an hour of searching all we were finding was just a Speck every 30 yards or so i told Dallas Usually a deer that is hurt Bad is gonna run Down hill and going to hook around one way or the other also they will take the easiest path so we Squatted down and looked at the spot we were in Like we were a wounded deer. Dallas said dad I would go that Way, 30 yards no blood 40 yards i found a Speck and then a pretty good spot and another till we had a good Blood trail. He finally spotted the doe.*

*While we were dragging the doe to one of the roads, Lisa had walked around to Dallas' Plot and right there with in a hundred yards or so of Dallas and I Was a big ole Doe Standing in the plot feeding!!! *

*Sorry the story was so long, but I said All of this to Say This "NEVER GIVE UP ON A BLOOD TRAIL!'' Dallas had done given up on finding this Deer and she was just Lying there waiting on us to drag her out. This Was One Heck of a Training Opportunity for Dallas and He Was THRILLED when we finally got her!*


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great story. Way to teach the kids!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done, congrats. to the whole bunch, you all worked as a team.


----------



## Honkers53 (Feb 7, 2013)

That is a great story....congrats thats awsome...!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good job Richard...Nice shooting Dallas ! It's good to have you back.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats to Dallas for the deer and you for showing him how to stay with the trail. Great Job!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Dallas is fourteen yrs old and an excellent hunter for his age he did this one all on his own he was pretty proud of that as it was his first deer on his own!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> Dallas is fourteen yrs old and an excellent hunter for his age he did this one all on his own he was pretty proud of that as it was his first deer on his own!


 They will only be as good as the teacher's teaching them. Well Done.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Good story, congrats to the both of you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Good story and way to stick with it.


----------

